# IBCC equivalent certificate for A & O levels



## haby7 (May 15, 2011)

Salam 2 all 
OK this is regarding IBCC equivalent certificate which i recently got made from Karachi branch of IBCC for A & Olevels My original result is 4 C's in A level while 6 A's in IGCSE. As par IBCC rules my 5 olevels and 3 Alevels grades must b taken in account therefore my total percentage for Pre-medical becomes 77.45 and 852 marks. IBCC didnt not provide separate equivalence certificates/separate marks for each A and O level but It just provided me with 1 equivalence certificate with aggregated marks and total percentage for both A and O levels which is 77.45% but in order to apply in any University(NUST in ma case) I need separate marks for matriculation and FSC (Pre-medical).So, Do I have 2 to calculate these marks on my own with some formula or there is some other procedure or i l have to get da separate certificates made and how can I sort this out.Plz reply ASAP as I dont have time & I cant make the certificates again. #baffled PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ some one help me in dis regard ..... thanks#sad 
Hoping 2 get a areply soon , inshallah.... 10x:happy: !!!


----------



## haby7 (May 15, 2011)

hellloo...... ppl plzzzzzzzzzzz replyyyy as its REALLLYY important .... I tried to contact IBCC bt they dont pick up the phone besides that NO. for karachi branch is invalid .. 0216639878.......
really dont know wat to do ,, n 1 more question Olevel total marks are 900 (for both abroad and local) and only 5 subjects r taken in account for abroad and FSC Premedical total marks are 1100 and they take 5 Olevels and 3 Alevels to create Premedical FSC marks. I just hope I m not wrong bt wd surely appreciate some response ...... Rehan or some1 else ...plzzzzzzzzz#sad


----------



## worriedguy11 (Aug 13, 2011)

haby7 said:


> hellloo...... ppl plzzzzzzzzzzz replyyyy as its REALLLYY important .... I tried to contact IBCC bt they dont pick up the phone besides that NO. for karachi branch is invalid .. 0216639878.......
> really dont know wat to do ,, n 1 more question Olevel total marks are 900 (for both abroad and local) and only 5 subjects r taken in account for abroad and FSC Premedical total marks are 1100 and they take 5 Olevels and 3 Alevels to create Premedical FSC marks. I just hope I m not wrong bt wd surely appreciate some response ...... Rehan or some1 else ...plzzzzzzzzz#sad



I THINK that number for karachi is working fine for me,but sometimes it doesnt ring which i think it due to connection problems.#nerd 
try again.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

You need to apply separately for Matric equivalence and pay the fee again to get a separate certificate for Matric. That’s what we did to get two certificates. We filled in two application forms, one for Matric and other one for FSc. and paid the fee for both.


----------



## aneelsarwar (Nov 12, 2014)

Urgent help required. I had filled up 2 forms for both O-level and A-level equivalency certificate and 2 bank payment slips. What that IBCC office guy did was he returned me back the O-level form and told me that A-level form and all results (Original and Photocopies) are enough. But I had only HSSC certificate equivalency required tick marked in that form. Also he just returned me back 1 bank slip depositor copy. I had made 2 payments of 3000 each for urgent case, but he told me that its going to take atleast 25 working days. I am totally shocked after listening to that and also confused that I might fall in the trap that only inter equivalency certificate is issued after like 40 days. I also heard that inter equivalency certificate (a-levels) can't be issued without the matric equivalency certificate (o-levels) but more worried now after reading this thread.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

aneelsarwar said:


> Urgent help required. I had filled up 2 forms for both O-level and A-level equivalency certificate and 2 bank payment slips. What that IBCC office guy did was he returned me back the O-level form and told me that A-level form and all results (Original and Photocopies) are enough. But I had only HSSC certificate equivalency required tick marked in that form. Also he just returned me back 1 bank slip depositor copy. I had made 2 payments of 3000 each for urgent case, but he told me that its going to take atleast 25 working days. I am totally shocked after listening to that and also confused that I might fall in the trap that only inter equivalency certificate is issued after like 40 days. I also heard that inter equivalency certificate (a-levels) can't be issued without the matric equivalency certificate (o-levels) but more worried now after reading this thread.


I don't really understand the bank deposit thing you said. But in order to get an A'level equivalence for FSC marks, you need to submit your O'levels AND your A'level grades. That's because the FSC result is made by adding all 8 subject of O'levels + the 3 subjects of A'levels. So you must give them both the O'level and A'level CIE ceritificates.
As for the urgent case... It takes only about a week for an urgent case and for the normal one, it takes 15 days. Idk why this happened to you. It's really weird.


----------



## aneelsarwar (Nov 12, 2014)

*Concerning Equivalency Certificate*

The thing is I have applied for both Inter Equivalency and Matric Equivalency by giving all A-level and O-level docs. So could they only issue me the Inter Equivalency certificate without the Matric Equivalency? I want both the certificates, but confused why this has happened to me that they only took one form which had stated HSSC equivalency certificate required rather than stating that both certificates required.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

aneelsarwar said:


> The thing is I have applied for both Inter Equivalency and Matric Equivalency by giving all A-level and O-level docs. So could they only issue me the Inter Equivalency certificate without the Matric Equivalency? I want both the certificates, but confused why this has happened to me that they only took one form which had stated HSSC equivalency certificate required rather than stating that both certificates required.


Are you sure you told them CLEARLY that you wanted both the inter and Matric equivalency? Maybe they thought you just needed the inter one and for that, only your CIE O'level and A'level certificates (Statement of result) are required, not the Matric equivalency. And how could they take the form that stated HSSC equivalency certificate required, when you haven't made it yet? 
For the Matric equivalency, apply again separately and give your O'level certificates only. You probably confused them because people usually get one equivalency made at a time. You should have gotten your Matric equivalency right after your O'level result. Shouldn't have dragged it -_-


----------



## aneelsarwar (Nov 12, 2014)

I had both the forms ready with me and I told them clearly twice that I need both the equivalencies. They said only one form is enough for getting both the equivalencies, but I am confused how would the person know, whom these documents are forwarded that both equivalencies are required when its not mentioned in the form. In form it only states that inter equivalency required. May be the person who took the form from me also tick marked the matric equivalency box as required. But its not confirmed.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

aneelsarwar said:


> I had both the forms ready with me and I told them clearly twice that I need both the equivalencies. They said only one form is enough for getting both the equivalencies, but I am confused how would the person know, whom these documents are forwarded that both equivalencies are required when its not mentioned in the form. In form it only states that inter equivalency required. May be the person who took the form from me also tick marked the matric equivalency box as required. But its not confirmed.


Well, these IBCC people are really carless sometimes and they lose documents and stuff all the time. My O'level/Matric equivalence was lost in freaking Quetta for a month, while I live in Gujranwala. So yeah, never trust them. Go back there again and make sure they have the information right. Have you already given your original certificates for O/A'levels to them? If you have, then there isn't much hope. All you can do is wait till your equivalency comes back. Then you'll know if they interpreted your information right or not.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

I only submitted 1 form to get both my Olevel and Alevel equivalency made. Sorry mate, but that guy is right, only 1 form is required, the front page of the form clearly asks which equivalence you need, at which you needed to mark both Olevel ( Sciences ) and Alevel ( Pre-med ).


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

blamonster said:


> I only submitted 1 form to get both my Olevel and Alevel equivalency made. Sorry mate, but that guy is right, only 1 form is required, the front page of the form clearly asks which equivalence you need, at which you needed to mark both Olevel ( Sciences ) and Alevel ( Pre-med ).


I had my O'level and A'level equivalency made at different times so I guess I don't really know what's required when you ask them for both together. Maybe one form is required only then.


----------



## aneelsarwar (Nov 12, 2014)

Thats the problem in my case because I am not quite sure whether the IBCC guy has marked the Matric Equivalency in that single form. Now I have to wait for atleast 35 days and will get to know my luck.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

I dont think there is any need to wait for 40 days or so to get both the equivalencies made. 
I got both made in a week in total. Just paid the urgent fees for both. 
They actually use your o level equivalence for calculating a level equivalence marks.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

aneelsarwar said:


> Thats the problem in my case because I am not quite sure whether the IBCC guy has marked the Matric Equivalency in that single form. Now I have to wait for atleast 35 days and will get to know my luck.


All you can do now is wait and pray they got it right.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

A: You can get both equivalencies made via a single form. You can't have your A-level equivalence without prior O-levels equivalence so if you ticked the former they'll automatically assume you need both ( at least logically they should but sometimes poop happens, this being IBCC)
B: In case of urgency they make an effort to get you your certificates within a period of 10 days. 
I can quote my experience cause I got both my equivalencies made at the 11th hour myself. I'll advise calling them in an attempt to clear the situation though.


----------

